
How Big Business Is Hedging Against the Apocalypse - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2019/04/11/magazine/climate-change-exxon-renewable-energy.html
======
nickelcitymario
Sigh, another misleading title from a publication that should know better.

This isn't about "Big Business". It's about the energy sector, specifically
and exclusively. It's basically a story about how Exxon is now using
renewables to make it more cost-effective to extract hydrocarbons to burn.

